# Why do we in Ohio need so darn many threads?



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

When the old Ohio message board works just fine like it has for 8 plus years.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Scott-

I think many of the unused Topics are created unintentionally by people who don't realize what level they are on after they login. 

I did this myself with the Bitter Bolete Topic. I meant to post that under one of the more active threads, but I was on the Ohio Forum level and not on a specific Topic level when I posted and so it created a new Topic. Just like your post here did. 

By the way, thanks for your reply to my Bitter Bolete post. I appreciated it.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

I wasn't pointing fingers SB LOL. It just seems a new thread pops up every day :wink:


----------



## lance137 (May 1, 2013)

hey new threads are great some of these states havent had a post old or new in over a year we must be doing it right in ohio


----------

